# New baby snake rack



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

i worry about space every year and I'm always talking about new racks so this year I finally got my finger out of my A**E! This took a bit of work but I'm well happy with the way it turned out.

this rack measure about 40" x 52" and fills a space where I did have a rack containing 42 tubs, this rack has 120 tubs

















I made it in 2 sections so it can be split for moving or it can be placed side by side etc.

1 section when split









join where the 2 section fit together









The thermostats are on hinges so they can be easily move to allow access to the tubs behind them









I left slots at the front between the shelves and the aluminium angle for slotting record cards into and the 'handles' are plastic numberplate nuts and bolts.









and here's a baby boa in one of the tubs









hope you like!

I am now in the process of making 2 more racks only for adults dwarf boas using the same design only with 70ltr underbed RUB's


----------



## kierren (Aug 29, 2011)

*hi*

hi mate
just had a look at the pics of your baby rack and im very impressed. To be honest its better than 90% of racks on the market. What would you quote me if i asked for a racking system for baby retics with at least 70 tubs.
Thanks and keep up the good work.
Kierren


----------



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

:gasp: wow thats a grat looking rack is it made from aluminium. 
how much was the total build if u dont mind me asking:blush:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

kierren said:


> hi mate
> just had a look at the pics of your baby rack and im very impressed. To be honest its better than 90% of racks on the market. What would you quote me if i asked for a racking system for baby retics with at least 70 tubs.
> Thanks and keep up the good work.
> Kierren


Hi Kierren, glad you like the rack but I really stuggled to get the time to put it together and don't plan on building anymore for a while



gecko geek said:


> :gasp: wow thats a grat looking rack is it made from aluminium.
> how much was the total build if u dont mind me asking:blush:


Yes its made from aluminium angle. I didn't keep exact record of what it cost but roughly around £500 and many man hours.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice Job, if you dont mind me asking what did you make the shelves from?

:2thumb:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

The shelves are made from 10mm foam plastic


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one cheers Phil


----------

